

Ask HN: What is the best way to find, Vet and Hire a Freelance Developer? - lem72

I have been building an app on the side of a full time job.  I have a customer ready to use the app but I just am not skilled enough to actually develop the app.  I had a friend who is an amazing developer say he would help build it, we settled on a price and then he kind of disappeared.<p>What are your go to ways to find, vet, hire and work with a freelance developer?
======
mattwritescode
Set a small piece of paid work. Stating that this could lead on to large
pieces.

Obviously set some boundaries on this (time, language/ technology) then vet
them on there performance.

Here is the thing.

There are many developers out there some good some not so good. What you need
to do is find someone who is honest, hard working and is willing to learn.

My general rule is ask them what they have worked on in the past with links
and give it a test it. Ask them a couple of easy questions to vet there
personality more than code. Then ask them a question to which I hope they dont
know the answer. At this point I want them to say to me "I dont know, but I
will find out" it shows to me they have the right attitude and know they are
willing to say they dont know all the answers.

------
timjahn
You can check out matchist (I'm a co-founder):
[https://matchist.com](https://matchist.com)

We vet developers and match you to the perfect ones for your project and your
needs.

~~~
lem72
Cool, checking it out for sure. Thanks :)

